# Kubota L4200



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I saw one of these for sale around my area. I was wondering if anybody has Kubota Tractors or maybe one of these. Are they a good machine? I'm looking to use it for snow and summer landscape projects. He's asking 25000.00 or BO Is that a good price for one. 

Here is the list of options on the machine.

Kubota L4200 Diesel 42hp
Glide shift Trans.
1818 hrs
Woods 1012 Loader
Woods 9000 Backhoe
Will need a set off tires, no leaks. I do not know the year.

thanks Everett

P.S. hope this is the right place to put this.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

Is it a 3-point hitch backhoe or undercarriage mount? Either way it seems a little high to me. We have a L35 that we picked up last winter for $29,000. It is a 2000 and had 300 hours on it. Also has heated cab and radio . If you are not familiar, the L35 comes standard with loader frame and frame mounted backhoe. The machine was purchased from a dealer and in near perfect condition. I hope this gives you a price comparison.

I personally don't think you can go wrong with a Kubota. Very durable and very reliable. If you are going to do any extreme work, I would recommend the B21, L35, or L48. These are their heavy duty loader-hoe models with standard frame mounted backhoe. I'm pretty sure that all of their other models only can have 3-point hitch or undercarriage backhoes mounted. Before we bought our L35, we leased a B20 (B21, but older model) from an employee for a couple of seasons. That poor machine got the snot beat out of it everyday (it really wasn't big enough for our needs) and never had any complaints or problems. Talk with a dealer and see if you can get the names of some long time owners to talk to. Wouldn't hurt to check their website either, www.kubota.com .
Good luck


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Check out tractorbynet. There is a wealth of knowledge over there about tractors.

Andy


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

It has an under carriage mount, that runs the length of the tractor. It looks pretty strong. I've seen the L48, but funds are low. Neither the nhoe or the loader is factory, both are woods.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

*Too Much $$*

That is too much money for that machine with 1800 hours. You could buy it new for a little over $30k at the right dealer.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Kubota's are good machines, if you can afford them. Repair parts are out of site. Call a dealer and check prices on even some minor maintenance items. If your funds are low, look elsewhere, in my feeble opinion.

I've got some old Fords: '44 2N with a 6' Woods finishing mower and a '48 8N with a 5' Landpride brush hog. I paid $1200 for the 2N w/o the mower. Repair parts are plentiful (New Holland still makes every part you need) as are used parts (a local shop has 400+ Ford tractors parted out).

My brother is looking at a '58 Ford 850. 50 HP. Gas engine. Power steering. Front loader. He hopes to get it for about $4000, and it's in beautiful shape.

Why spend tens of thousands of $$ when you can get old, well-cared-for tractors for 1/5 the $$?

There are plenty of old tractors out there that are inexpensive, easy to repair, cheap to repair/maintain, and in great shape. Those old Ford 9N, 2N, 8N, NAA and hundred series tractors have been going for 50+ years and will probably go for another 50. 

A late 50's early 60's Ford tractor will probably do what you need it to do for a fraction of the cost of a Kubota. Even a John Deere would be cheaper. 

Again, initial cost and repair costs on a Kubota are just too, too high. They are great machines, for the rich.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## lb59 (Feb 22, 2005)

long0 said:


> Check out tractorbynet. There is a wealth of knowledge
> *over there about tractors.
> 
> Andy


* where i got a lead to this site.


----------

